# What age did your female have 1st heat?



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory was 9-months old.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe the girls take after their mother in that regard, so if you can find out when her mom first came into heat it might give you a general idea. I wouldn't be too comfortable leaving my in-heat dog at a dog sitter's house, so you might want to think of a plan B, or at least discuss with the dog sitter now. I am conservative and don't allow contact with other dogs for 4 weeks from the start.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

As far as a Plan B, is it possible for you to take Baylee with you? Or could you ask your breeder to care for Baylee when you're gone? That way if she goes into heat or is already in heat, she'll be with someone equipped to handle it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My Sailor went into season the first time when she was 8 months old. Her two littermates, who were living with intact females, did not go into season until they were ten months, when the older females went. My breeders bitches on her property all cycle together.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

The latest I have had one in season is 17 months and have one now that has just come in at 16 months. Her sister came in at a year old. Annef


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maxine started at 6 months

Mindy started at 14 months

Maxi started at 12 months

Kate started at 20 months

Vixen started at 16 months

Angel started at 12 months

Annie started at 18 months


When they start has a lot to do with their activity level. If they're being exercised hard, they will often delay the onset of their cycle.


----------

